# Ligandrol has positive effects on sex drive



## Derek Wilson (Apr 9, 2018)

Ligandrol, is a SARM that has been shown to have positive effects on muscle building, body recomposition, sex drive, and bone density. selective for muscle and bone cells, largely ignoring prostate or sebaceous cells. Ligandrol is expected to produce the therapeutic benefits of testosterone with improved safety, tolerability, and patient acceptance.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 15, 2018)

It works on bone density!


----------



## BadGas (Apr 15, 2018)

Sounds too good to be true ... there has to be some drawback.. There's always drawbacks.



Derek Wilson said:


> Ligandrol, is a SARM that has been shown to have positive effects on muscle building, body recomposition, sex drive, and bone density. selective for muscle and bone cells, largely ignoring prostate or sebaceous cells. Ligandrol is expected to produce the therapeutic benefits of testosterone with improved safety, tolerability, and patient acceptance.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 22, 2018)

Good to know from you, bro!


----------

